# Bradley smoker or pellet grill



## primer (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi Folks, 

I'm looking for some advice on my first smoker, I currently have a Weber 57cm kettle, q120, 5 burner gas and a home made tandoor oven. 

I've done a bit of smoking on the Weber and was looking at the wsm and proQ range of water smokers, however I know I won't have the time to tend to one of those due to little spare time so I'm looking more for something that is set and forget for a few hours so I can get on with other stuff and after some deliberation I was ready to plump for a bradley 4 shelf digital but was not fully commited due to many reviews saying about its lack of making the higher temps and it's lack of ability to finish meats off with a bit of bark, then I stumbled upon the wood pellet grills but there is not much choice over here in the UK and have read up quite a bit on the GMG DB which mostly seems to get rave reviews and it's wide temp range.

I will probably be doing mostly hot smoking but I'm also interested in smoking my own bacon, sausage and fish and im off on a Riverside Cottage smoking and curing day course next month and will be happy to build my own cold smoker but I guess the DB could be switched off and a cold smoke generator put in it to cover that base?

In some of the reviews of the DB I've seen reference to searing bars/grills mentioned, what are these and are they worth getting if I go that route?

Any advice would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## westby (Jan 20, 2016)

Go with the pellet grill.  More versatile due to its ability to smoke at high temp and sear if you need it.


----------



## phidelt1736 (Jan 20, 2016)

I currently have a bradley and a WSM.  I had a pellet smoker but it kept having issues after a few years so I got rid of it.  Someday I'll be in the market again for one so not trying to steer you away,  but definitely watch reviews as with anything some brands are better than others.  I love my Bradley for things like fish and jerky.  You can modify it so it's better for higher temps but if you are going to be doing a lot of it you'd be better served by the pellet smoker.  I loved the consistency of the pellet smoker but pellets do add up in cost especially if you are cooking hot.   Honestly I don't think you should rule the WSM out due to a lack of ease.  With a charcoal chimney I can have it going in short order 10-15 min and once it settles on temp I really don't fiddle with it much more than my electrics.  If you wanted you can add electric stokers to it that really do make it completely set and forget.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 21, 2016)

Primer said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm looking for some advice on my first smoker, I currently have a Weber 57cm kettle, q120, 5 burner gas and a home made tandoor oven.
> 
> ...



Hi Simon, first of all do not discount your Weber, Wade will be along shortly, he is an avid cooker on the Weber, and will offer tips and advice on how to do long cooks on the Weber, with the use of a Controller.

Bradley Vs Pellet.

When I first started I looked at the Bradley unit, as they are easy set ago, but the more I read about them the more I thought they expensive to run and restrictive to what you could achieve.

I opted for the GMG JB, now I am not going to say they are perfect, I and other Memebers (Kiska) have had some minor issues with them, but they have been quickly rectified. I have seen searing grates etc, for these units but I do not have any.

One of the U.K. members (Smokewood) is in the process of purchasing a Peller Making machine, and is hopefully going into production, so hopefully (Smokewood[emoji]128521[/emoji][emoji]128521[/emoji][emoji]128077[/emoji]) discounted pellets![emoji]128515[/emoji]

I have also seen a very clever idea for cold smoking for the GMG. Using the grease outlet as an inlet for cold smoking. Using an AMPS in a box the ducting it up to the grease outlet, this way the heat dissipates in the duct and also any nasties (creosote) etc hopefully with remain in the AMPS box.

Feel free to ask any question, as you will get plenty of answers.

Steve [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 21, 2016)

Check these guys out, they do all their smoking on Weber kettles.

http://bbqpitboys.com/

Al


----------

